# Help - Found cut wires?



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just bought a 04 GTO. Im in the process of detailing the interior... i notice under the glove box, kinda tucked behind that panel down there, wires that had been cut and wrapped in electrical tape???!!! Not a happy find, and scary...

I am wondering what these are and why they've been cut, any help would be great. 

Ive done color code searches and Im still at a loss and not sure...

The colors the wires are: 3 cut green wires, 1 red, 2 blue, and 1 white or grayish?

I have not done much pulling on these to investigate or to see if one end is from the other end of a similar colored wired. Just a disturbing find and trying to approach this as best I can.

Thanks, Bryan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How about a pic of the wires??


----------



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Right. Sorry its blurry, crappy cell phone picture. This is below the glove box, to the right.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

anything not working? i recommend taking a fine tooth comb to everything in the car. every light, every speaker, everything. also check for any blown fuses. there is a fuse panel behind the panel under the steering wheel


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

also im not sure but i think the ecu is up in there. check the wiring harnesses for cut wires also.


----------



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

I turned the radio on, I'm guessing those must be speakers and and possibly an amp wire? There is nothing playing from the rear deck. Checked the fuse panel, subwoofer and amp fuse is not blown, correct fuse was in place...?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

you would have to trace radio wire from there. there is a little amp behind the carpet in the trunk on the drivers side. if your rear speakers arent working that would be the easiest place to start. also the stock speaker wires in our cars is very thin. something like 24 gauge. was there an audio system in the car before you bought it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The BCM (body control module) is up there but I don't think those wires are for that. Like said could have been an aftermarket stereo


----------



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

The car did come with a touchscreen dvd/cd player... That doesn't fully explain all the cut wires.

But could there be an issue with the wiring harness that was used, that would explain the rear deck not working? Im getting that diving in and looking is probably my best bet, I guess it never hurts to ask though.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes diving in is probably the best thing. like i said check the wiring harness at the stock amp, if nothing there pull the head unit. theres a great sticky on how to take out the head units in theese. and after that check everything in between.


----------

